# By the yard, life is hard. By the inch, it's a cinch



## mimirom

Věděl by někdo Česky?

díky


----------



## K.u.r.t

znamená to, že velké problémy je třeba rozdělit na menší


----------



## mimirom

Aha, promiňte. Zapoměl jsem upřesnit že mi nejde o význam, ale o případné analogické České rčení.


----------



## G4mbar

Za předpokladu, že ještě neni pozdě 


1) Rozděl a panuj. (V kontextu asi nepude, ale význam stejnej a český to je)

2) Přirovnání jako Svatoplukovy pruty.

_"Když r. 894 Svatopluk umíral, zavolal své tři syny, rozdělil svou zemi na tři díly a předal je svým třem synům. Prvního ustanovil hlavním vladařem a ostatní dva podřídil prvnímu synovi. Napomínal je ke svornosti a ukázal jim takový příklad: Svázal tři pruty a podal je prvnímu synovi, aby je zlomil. Když tomu nestačily síly, dal je druhému a podobně i třetímu. Potom rozdělil ty tři pruty, dal jim je po jednom a oni je ihned přelomili. Tímto příkladem je napomenul a pravil: Zůstanete-li svorni a v lásce, nepřátelé vás nebudou moci porazit. Povstane-li mezi vámi svár a rozdělíte-li se ve tři vlády, nepodléhajíce prvému bratrovi, zahubíte se navzájem a nepřáteli budete zničeni!. Po Svatoplukově smrti setrvali bratři v míru jen jeden rok. Pak se znesvářili a to uspíšilo zánik Velkomoravské říše."_


----------

